# 5 Years in the making, 2 year 4 IVfs BFP! Mar 29/ 2015



## SKP

5 Years in the making, almost 1 year with 3 IVFs ( this is the 3rd) 2 get 5 day blasts

1st Child 1st BFP

Happy Birthday to Me!

March 29th

1st Morning
https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/Pregnancy2015/Mar29th2015S1.jpg

3:00 
https://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/StephanieKaylaPenney/Pregnancy2015/Mar29th2015S2.jpg


----------



## Marnitoo

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Tink_

Yay, congratulations!! xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## SKP

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## PediNurseMom

Congratulations!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats!!! We are in similar situations. It's been 5 years for me too, two failed fresh IVF cycles and two failed FETs, but I finally got my BFP this weekend!!! Best of luck to BOTH of us!!! :)


----------



## teal

Congratulations xx


----------



## SKP

Poco: Yay! 

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Twag

Congratulations


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations xx


----------



## mjemma

Happy Birthday and Happy Baby news! xx


----------



## SKP

:(


----------



## skyesmom

:hugs: i'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## thumpette

So sorry &#128543;


----------



## SKP

IVF 4 Another BFP! July 15th


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats!! Sending you waves and waves of sticky dust :)


----------



## lisap2008

Yay I hope this one sticks!


----------



## SKP

I hope so too

My beta is only 43


----------



## SKP

Went for 6 wk ultrasound, no sign of anything :( Chemical


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## TLK

I am soooo sorry.


----------



## PocoHR

I am so very sorry :(


----------

